# beste Methode für Datenübertragung ?



## db (13. Nov 2003)

Hallo

Meine App besteht aus einem Client (Applikation) und auf dem Host läuft (bis jetzt) IIS/PHP/MySQL.

Ich einige Daten aus der Datenbank abfragen, dann muss ich 2 Bilder (2-50KB) hinaufladen, und einige Daten in die Datenbank abfüllen.

Was ist die beste Methode zur Kommuninkation?
Momentan ist es eine Macromedia Director Applikation die via HTTP/PHP und einem nicht wirklich definierten Protokoll läuft, Filetransfer via FTP.

Wäre da ein Java-Server-Prozess, der mit dem Client mittels serialisierten Objekten direkt kommuniziert vernünftiger? 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe (die man hier ja garantiert bekommt ;-) )


----------



## acinau (17. Jan 2004)

Hi, see my "Wunsch Thema : a2s communication".
I don't know much about MS-IIS etc, but using embbed SQL in my Java servlets, I get the result set back and pass that to the applet, and from the applet to the browser. I use http-tunnelling for this purpose. You do not need to embed SQL in the Java servlets. As soon as I am free, I'll try putting the SQL in the .properties files.
Pardon if I haven't gone into details, it is rather involved.
You will need to look into the security aspects, especially where the client browser is behind a firewall.


----------

